

Ask HN: Can I get a job writing shell scripts? - Kristo5747

I have about 10-odd years of experience writing code. Though I am no expert, I am good at writing bash scripts.<p>I already have a full-time job but I want to get something else on the side. Exposure is more a priority than money.<p>Can I get a job writing shell scripts? I would happy debugging somebody else's code too.
======
brudgers
Writing Powershell scripts which automate Windows applications and OS tasks
might have some potential since many small businesses don't have that
capability in-house.

------
bediger
I would have to say "probably not". Shell scripts (ksh in big corporations,
bash elsewhere) get a lot of use, but managers typically see them as almost
throwaway, one-shot code. For some reason, Immoral Megacorporation managers do
not like non-compiled code, and shell scripts are not only interpreted,
they're way more legible than Perl. So, even when you absolutely must write
shell scripts for init.d startup and shutdown, or you write shell scripts to
set up complicated environments and command lines for WebLogic Server use,
writing shell scripts is still considered somewhat of a boring, unimportant
task.

------
Kristo5747
Interesting viewpoint. Corporation managers never seize to amaze me.

The shell scripts written by my *nix mentor were anything but boring or
unimportant. The guy had x consoles running, monitoring x^2 servers etc...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
s/seize/cease/

